
What Ever Happened to SCTP? - trixtur
In the mid-2000s this technology seemed to be up and coming. The world has become ever more mobile. The need for this technology has only increased.<p>So what happened?
======
detaro
The networks, OSes, ... weren't ready to accept a new protocol at such a low
level, so it never worked reliably over random public connections and stayed
in a niche for internal use cases. Things like QUIC, WebRTC, MP-TCP, ...
rebuild aspects of it over TCP or UDP to get around this problem.

~~~
trixtur
I guess that makes sense. I remember doing a research project in school and it
seemed then like it would be the future. IoT and mobile phones would
definitely benefit from a connectionless protocol like that.

That is the very reason I use `mosh` to connect to my servers. My laptop isn't
always on the same internet connection and I'd prefer not to have to reconnect
all the time.

------
theamk
Turns out, there is a lot of advanced routers, firewalls, IDSes, etc.. which
like to inspect and filter the traffic, and they often drop unknown protocols.

As a result, new IP-based protocols are likely to have the connectivity
problems. So all the development moved to be UDP based.

